# Now that it's close she keeps asking me to stay



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

What a roller coaster. My plan is to start staying elsewhere in a couple of weeks. I gave her warning, I've committed to renting a place. I've even taken my kids over and showed it to them and they loved it.

My dilemma...after a year and a half of trying to get her to work on "us", she never would. Now that it's getting close to d-day, she's asking me not to go and "give her a chance" (even though she's had plenty).

I'm standing my ground. I want to leave. I'm so done. But I have to admit...I'm feeling an urge to say ok, I'll stay. But only because of my kids and because it's...well...just easier.

Help me resisit!!!! I KNOW she won't change! History proves that. If I say yes I'll stay, it'll just go on like before.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Ask yourself the question - what caused you two to get to the point of separation and what has changed? Is it sustainable or will you both revert back to both ways.

By all means, if positive changes have been made and sustainable and its something you both want then go for it.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

My take has always been if you have kids and can work it out, try. I know there are other circumstances that may change that, fwiw. However, if you're having any doubt then I still say try. Insist on counseling, I harp on this a lot but it helped me even though she left anyway. You want to walk away knowing you did the best you could.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Before considering reconciliation ask yourself these questions to determine the chances it will work.

Do You Want Your Ex Back? 5 Essential Questions To Ask Yourself Before Going Back 
Written by Angel Tyree on August 8, 2011 9:00 am 
View Photos 
My uncle married the same woman twice in his lifetime. Huh? Sounds crazy right? Breakups happen for all sorts of reasons like money shortage, complexities and demands of raising children, infidelity, or just plain ole’ lack of understanding about how to make it work but they are not always because the love is gone. When you find yourself yearning to get back with your ex-lover you have to first evaluate why the breakup happened and if it is really worth going back. Here are the essential 5’s to ponder before taking the dive: 

#1.-What about you has changed that will allow this to work now? Accepting the role that you played in the breakup is the absolute first order of business in getting back with your ex. If you don’t believe that you had anything to do with the breakup then you are still in a state of denial and it will never work. What have you learned from the breakup that has allowed you to evolve? Have you sought any outside help form a non-biased third party to process the end of the breakup and to better yourself? Realistically, you are responsible only for yourself – your personal growth. Although we like to think that we can change others, we can only change ourselves. Whether or not you get your ex back, becoming a better version of you will prepare you for your next relationship. 

#2.-What about your ex has changed that will allow this to work now? This may be a little tricky because your ex can tell you anything to get you back but you need to have some type of proof that he/she has changed the necessary elements to make it work again. Since you only have the ability to change yourself, you have to really get in-tune with your instincts to “feel” your way through this. How has your ex changed? How do you know that to be true? Are you positive? The problem here is that your judgment can be foggy after a break up, your desire to be reunited with your ex may distort your view of what is real. So the greater question here is: Are you willing to accept you ex presently “As-Is?” 

#3.-What exactly went wrong? Creating lasting relationships can be a daunting task. Although there are countless courses, workshops, retreats, seminars and books (including mine) on cultivating and maintaining relationships, there are no absolutes in what makes relationships work. Sifting through the gunk to reveal the roots that caused the split will assist you in repairing the broken connections. Without fail, if you never get to the real issues then you will not be able to maintain the relationship because the issues will eventually resurface. 

#4.-Is it worth the bother? Let’s face it, if you are planning to reunite with your ex then it is going to take a great deal of individual and couples work to make this go-round a success. Are you ready to confront the causes of the breakup head on? When we are wildly passionate about someone who we just can’t envision our lives without then by all means – DO THE WORK! But if you are at all hesitant about the time, effort and necessary compromise to make it work then you have to evaluate; is it worth the bother? 

#5.-Is there equal willingness to put forth the effort? If you are entertaining the idea of getting back with your ex then it should go without question that you are more than willing to roll up your sleeves and get dirty (in a good way) to make this time better than the last. A good relationship takes two people but an amazing relationship takes two people who are equally willing and committed to making it so. If you find yourself alone in seeking out resources and putting in the hard knuckled efforts then you are not on a level playing field with your ex and you should alarmed. In order to restore a failed relationship both parties must be actively involved in the process. 

Be with who you are crazy about. No need in dragging someone else into your emotional web if you are still longing to be with your ex, but you’ve got to be smart about it. If you have not carefully assessed why the relationship failed, what your involvement was, how you have improved as an individual, how your ex has changed and obtained the necessary tools to make getting back together a realistic option, then you have to re-evaluate where you currently are in comparison to where you want to be. 

Good Luck!


----------

